# I Got It!



## AJ008 (Nov 20, 2002)

WTG just let it get to your head or it will ruin you as a person and a shooter :thumbs_up


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



but be honest, and dont act like you dont know that  :thumbs_up


----------



## Shoot-in-NC (Jul 12, 2004)

*cool*

I got 4th in ASA and every one is like what the heck why aint you in the top 3 atleast. :angry: These ppl dont know anythang. O well its all good. NExt years gunna be tha bomb. :wink: 

Stephen


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

Shoot-in-NC said:


> I got 4th in ASA and every one is like what the heck why aint you in the top 3 atleast. :angry: These ppl dont know anythang. O well its all good. NExt years gunna be tha bomb. :wink:
> 
> Stephen


Yeah, I can't wait stephen. We're gonna show the adults what we're made of next year aren't we. I know I'll be ready next year. Been practicing like crazy. If I keep it up, women's Open isn't gonna know what hit them next year. :tongue: :wink:


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

STSmansdaughter said:


> Yeah, I can't wait stephen. We're gonna show the adults what we're made of next year aren't we. I know I'll be ready next year. Been practicing like crazy. If I keep it up, women's Open isn't gonna know what hit them next year. :tongue: :wink:


congrats on the newspaper... 

what about me? lol... I get the same thing that stephen does... and it is depressing when you know you can kick them in the bum... but something happens... and then you go &*^*%^%()*)&(**^&%$$... o well theres always next year... lol... 

we will be the three amigos i deem... We will dominate WO (not i), Open C (again not i) and Young Adult (i, lol)... :mg: :tongue: :teeth:


----------



## Big F (Aug 20, 2004)

STSmansdaughter said:


> Yeah, I can't wait stephen. We're gonna show the adults what we're made of next year aren't we. I know I'll be ready next year. Been practicing like crazy. If I keep it up, women's Open isn't gonna know what hit them next year. :tongue: :wink:


Keep that confidence level and it can be done. The hype of adult classes compared to Youths should be silenced somewhat.

This past year I made the transition from YMR to MBO at the IBO's. The courses were tougher, and there were MORE good archers. This doesn't mean that the archers are any better than the top archers in Youth. But this should push you raise the bar in practice and mental preperation.

If any evidence is needed for this happening in the past check the MBO scores from the worlds this past Augest. See what a 19 year old from Canada did in the rankings.....Andrew Fagan course A,C. :wink:


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

shooter07 said:


> congrats on the newspaper...
> 
> what about me? lol... I get the same thing that stephen does... and it is depressing when you know you can kick them in the bum... but something happens... and then you go &*^*%^%()*)&(**^&%$$... o well theres always next year... lol...
> 
> we will be the three amigos i deem... We will dominate WO (not i), Open C (again not i) and Young Adult (i, lol)... :mg: :tongue: :teeth:


yup, we'll be ruling our courses next year. I'm gonna be better (maybe not taller :wink: ) but way better. :tongue: And ya'll are gonna rule also. Each have our classes to rule.


----------



## << Volcom >> (May 25, 2004)

great job STSmd hopefully next year you can take the WO by storm....good luck to all of you youth target archers out there!!

cam


----------

